# When to pull a triplet



## stade (Mar 19, 2013)

We have 2 does that have triplets. One set is 2 weeks old and 1 set is 3 weeks old. They seem to be growing decent, but I am concerned with them not getting enough milk as the demand increases. I don't want to end up with 3 runts on each doe.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

You can do a couple of things. Leave all with mom and supplement each kid with a bottle once or twice a day. Or pull one kid from each doe so they will have company. At this age it may be quite a struggle to get them to take a bottle.


----------



## 2appsloosa (Apr 12, 2016)

I had a doe that had triplets. The time before she only had one and because it nursed only on one side that side of the udder was much bigger than the other side. When she had the triplets she only let them nurse on one side and they shared and they all had all the milk they wanted and needed from the one side. I watched her to be sure everything was going good and we had no problem.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Weigh them on a regular basis with a scale that weighs in pounds and ounces or pounds and tenths of pounds.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

For my triplets I didn't pull any of them instead each got 2 bottles a day plus mom. Our doe would bring her three girls up to the gate twice a day so they would be waiting for their bottles. At 3 months old we weaned 2 and they were sold together. Our doe still has the third baby which she has self weaned at about 6 months


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I always just supplemented them as well. I won't do it any more after this year. They fight over mom and bite down, one of my best does came up with a bad case of mastitis I'm not sure if one half is going to be any good now :/ I've always disliked more then twins so from now on they can stay on mom for the first 24 hours then come off


----------



## stade (Mar 19, 2013)

The doe acts like her udder is sore. I tied her up and she jumped around when they tried nursing. It doesn't feel warmer than normal and milk looks good. Got 2 of the 3 to take a couple ounces each. Will keep working on the bottle.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Check her teats for any scrapes, they could be chewing her up.....how old are the kids? They usually don't start that till a few weeks old


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

At 2 & 3 weeks of age the kids should have access to good hay, pelleted feed, and a bucket of water as well so make sure all those things are in their reach! (just to help reduce the demand on the doe a tiny bit).


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I've been pulling them after about a week also. I tried supplementing quads one year but it just didn't fit well with my schedule. I ended up with 2 slightly smaller kids, 2 runts, and a very worn down doe that inevitably didn't make it come fall.

During that first week I teach the one I'm going to pull to accept a bottle. So when I find a home for them, the transition isn't as rough. I simply cant bottle feed myself, though believe me, if I could keep a couple under my desk I for sure would!


----------



## stade (Mar 19, 2013)

They are 3 weeks old. She does have some scrapes.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Is it a total fight to get them to take a bottle? If one is better then the other two I would take it away (this is me) and keep working with her to take the other 2. It won't hurt if you keep up the bottle as well with the other two just in case she decides she doesn't want them any more. I had a doe that had triplets and she was getting to the point she wouldn't feed them. I ended up taking one away and she raised the other two great but after that she was such a awful mother to the kids on the next two kiddings. I figured it was because of the triples so that when I started just leaving with mom and doing bottles but i guess mine are triplet stupid and I will just pull one from now on :/


----------

